# Orange teeth???????????



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

This could only happen to me... After reading the poop thread today, I decided to give the Adolph's Meat Tenderizer another try. I sprinkled some on Sam's food tonight. Shortly afterwards, I caught sight of his teeth. They are orange! Not just a little orange - but really orange. Could it be the meat tenderizer? I didn't notice it before he ate and I think I would have, because when I come home, he grabs my hand in greeting. I'm sure I would have noticed it on his canines. I was picking up the back yard (after he ate) and he pooped while we were out there. It was very dark - almost black and soft. Not diarrhea, but kind of looked like a cow patty.

Here's a blurry picture, but you'll be able to see what I'm talking about.










Opinions? I'm going to be really ticked off if I ruined his teeth and he has to have veneers!!


----------



## Pryght (Apr 9, 2008)

Give him something to chew on and I'm sure it will come off.


----------



## drkcloud4u (Jan 7, 2006)

just from reading the title, my first thought was "someone got into the Cheetos" lol

It looks like tartar build up, I agree with giving a bone to chew on!


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

He's only 16 months old and before tonight, his teeth were a brilliant white. I tried the bone - didn't work. I even took my fingernail to the tooth and nothing comes off. It's like it's stained.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I was just checking on Patti and Ulrich when I saw this. They look like candy corn! 

http://www.mypetsdentist.com/site/view/113063_DiscoloredTeeth.pml

Also if you google dental staining dog you might find more. I guess you could call Adolf's and the vet-that's the first time I remember suggesting the first half of that sentence.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Thanks so much Jean. It's just weird. The staining is in the middle of the tooth and the root and top are still white. I'm hoping that by tomorrow maybe it will be gone? So bizarre. I will contact Adolph's and had already planned on calling my vet. He already thinks I'm a screwball (he's been our vet for nearly 20 years). This should, without a doubt, confirm it!


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Tarter will generally stick to the gum lines first, not the middle of the tooth. (and it certainly doesn't appear overnight!)
If you take a tooth brush to it will it come off?
Your vet may be able to polish it off with a cavitron scaler. It has a polisher head on it.
Keep me posted on this one!
Jess


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Jess,
This occured within minutes of him finishing his dinner (with the meat tenderizer in it). He had absolutely no tartar on his teeth - they "were" white, white, white. I just emailed Lawry's to see if maybe there is some kind of dye used in the tenderizer. That would at least explain it and hopefully it will go away. Nope - a toothbrush didn't faze it.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

What about using some diluted apple cider vinegar? Maybe the natural acid will loosen the staining.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Wow, won't be recommending that to my clients.
From someone who has done too many dog dentals this week for her back to stand, don't scrub at it too hard.
Scrubbing, rubbing and scraping will damage the enamel of the tooth and cause crevasses where tarter can build up even more.
Call your vet and see if they can't polish off the staining.


----------



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

They do look like candy corn!


----------



## chuckstar158 (Sep 8, 2004)

Holy







Kris! I recommended that to you!!! We've used the Adolph's on Katie more than once and that NEVER happened to her.









Has it come off? Give him something to chew... really chew like a big ole raw bone...


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: chuckstar158Holy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My thoughts exactly! Let us know what happens.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

They were better this morning, but still discolored. Haven't heard back from Lawry's yet. I thought about a big raw bone, but he has such a finicky digestive system, I'm afraid I will cause more problems. We'll wait and see...

Dena - last time I'm going to listen to you!!!
















I KNOW I tried this before on him when we first got him, but I also know it didn't do this. I'm baffled!


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

From Lawry's:



> Quote: Although you did not specify if you had the Seasoned or Unseasoned Tenderizer, the Seasoned contains paprika and turmeric both of which are red and orange/yellow in color.


I have to check which one I have. I'm hoping it's the seasoned, because at least that might explain the staining on his teeth.


----------



## chuckstar158 (Sep 8, 2004)

I hope it's the seasoned too... that means it'll go away and it'll make one heck of a funny story! The day I stained my dogs teeth...


----------



## Annikas Mom (Jun 10, 2004)

I have used Accent Flavor Enhancer for years, on and off, for the poop eaters in the house. Basically, all these products are the same ingredient...monosodium glutamate. I have never had a problem with "orange teeth". My guess is that you have one with other seasoning in it. Sure hope those teeth whiten back up!


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

Making a note to never buy that product.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: Orange teeth-NOW WHITE AGAIN!!!!!*

Lesson learned. Do NOT use the seasoned Meat Tenderizer. That was obviously the problem. I didn't even think about that - I just used what I had in the cupboard. Tonight his teeth had faded to yellow instead of bright orange. I mixed up a paste of water and baking soda and got out the toothbrush again. It did the trick! We're back to pearly whites!










My husband was holding him while I brushed and feeling sorry for Sammy because he thought the baking soda probably tasted terrible. Right...I'm sure that tasted a lot worse than what he's been eating in the back yard!









Thanks for your input! I was really freaking out last night, especially hours later when it hadn't gone away. Reminded me when I was a kid and ate those blue popsicles - blue teeth, blue tongue and blue lips!


----------

